# Questions regarding Ambertrail Goldens



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, heres the situation.

I live 6 hours away from this breeder, so we'll have to get the puppy shipped/transported to us in toronto,which is fine with the breeder.


Here is the litter we're considering: 

Bizzy x Scape

Pedigree: Scape x Bizzy


Okay. Just let me know if there are any red flags with anything on their site / k9data, or their response, or anything else you see fit.

1. We didn't have a problem with putting a deposit, but the breeder doesn't mind not waiting till the litter is born, is this a red flag?

Breeders Response: 
I would advise you that we are constantly taking reservations 

2. We're looking for a calm / laid back golden inside, we don't want to try to tire out the dog just to cuddle with it.

Breeders response:
Our dogs are very stable in that when it is time to play
they have plenty of energy and when they are in the house they are rugs!
You must also understand that dogs need to be trained to make good
companions.
Our dogs are real Goldens....they love affection , cuddling is at the top
of their list for human contact


We're also worried about shipping / transporting, what if theres something wrong with the pup?

what would we do, and is shipping bad or anything?

All i want is a safe golden with a good temperament, preferably one that is red


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a lot of high powered field lines in that pedigree. It's not what I would look at for a laid back dog.

Personally if it's only six hous I'd be making the drive to pick the puppy up.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> That's a lot of high powered field lines in that pedigree. It's not what I would look at for a laid back dog.
> 
> Personally if it's only six hous I'd be making the drive to pick the puppy up.


You're right, i probably will be but even if i do, itll be only at 8 weeks, and that would be the same thing as getting it shipped, as i'll be putting the deposit in much earlier.


Anyway, i looked into the clearances and stuff yesterday, i noticed it was a field / retrieve line, and thats why i was hesitant and why i posted in this thread for others to share their opinions.

I really adore this sire and dam, but if their energy will be too high, then the puppy nor i will be happy. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Soontobedad said:


> You're right, i probably will be but even if i do, itll be only at 8 weeks, and that would be the same thing as getting it shipped, as i'll be putting the deposit in much earlier.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i looked into the clearances and stuff yesterday, i noticed it was a field / retrieve line, and thats why i was hesitant and why i posted in this thread for others to share their opinions.
> ...


I flew up to CT (from LA) to get my pup. 

Just based on the little information I've read from you, this doesn't sound like the breeding you're looking for. There's another forum member who was in a similar situation, field line parents but breeder insisted the pups would be calm and laid back when not working. So far, that's not been the case.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am glad Louisiana said what she did. I am not an expert, but I do know that your conformation lines are more laid back than your hunting/field lines.

I too would make the drive if it only 6 hours. I have driven as far as 4.5 hours to pick up MacKenzie from a rescue. I think it would be easier on the puppy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Those are going to be some high powered puppies! I know Bizzy and she is named "Wild Party" for a reason! I love the Ducross' and their dogs (I have trained on Ambertrail grounds when visiting friend in the eastern end of the province), but have to be honest that this may not be the best fit for you. These pups will want a job.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a breeder but everything that has been said makes sense to me. IMO the dogs temperament is more important than its color. You may need to go with a lighter Golden to get the laid back temperament. And, ALL Goldens are pretty active for their first year or so. They are hunting dogs. Are you prepared for that? I've heard (and it makes sense) that most re-homed Goldens are given up during their adolescence when they are most Challenging. Please be sure you are getting a dog you can live with through it all. If you want a dog that is cuddly and laid back from the start, you might look into a rescue dog. Then you are getting an adult. 

My two cents!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

It appears the sire doesn't have anything on OFA, and was bred long before turning two. I'm not sure I would be comfortable with this. The dam has an out of date CERF. The pedigree looks good for a performance puppy, not so much for a cuddle buddy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Dad was two in January, and the litter is not due until June--the breeding may have only just happened. Ambertrail is a Canadian kennel, so he could have had hips/elbows done by OVC before they quit accepting xrays at the end of October--OVC would read at 18months. For mom's eyes, not everyone has got on the send in the form thing yet, particularly the old-school, non-techy types (which Mike would be)--as with everything, the inquirer should be asking to see clearance paperwork if he decides he wants to pursue this breeding.


----------



## potentiallygolden (Dec 21, 2011)

We went back and forth a bunch of times about whether to do a dog from mostly field lines or mostly conformation and obedience lines. We had gotten to the point where we had put a deposit down on a dog with field lines, but we ultimately decided that a conformation lines dog would be better for our family.

We're pretty laid back, and have 2 young kids. But one of the conclusions I've come to in my board lurking over the past few months is that, like it or not, the puppy (that we'll be getting tomorrow!) is going to make us be more active than we are, which I think is a good thing. In other words, I just don't think it's reasonable to count on a golden retriever puppy (regardless of pedigree) to be laid back and not need a ton of exercise...just my $0.02.

Here is the thread I started that really started me down the path of realizing that a conformation dog was right for me - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/107733-better-family-dogs-conformation-hunting.html


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

potentiallygolden said:


> We went back and forth a bunch of times about whether to do a dog from mostly field lines or mostly conformation and obedience lines. We had gotten to the point where we had put a deposit down on a dog with field lines, but we ultimately decided that a conformation lines dog would be better for our family.
> 
> We're pretty laid back, and have 2 young kids. But one of the conclusions I've come to in my board lurking over the past few months is that, like it or not, the puppy (that we'll be getting tomorrow!) is going to make us be more active than we are, which I think is a good thing. In other words, I just don't think it's reasonable to count on a golden retriever puppy (regardless of pedigree) to be laid back and not need a ton of exercise...just my $0.02.
> 
> Here is the thread I started that really started me down the path of realizing that a conformation dog was right for me - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/107733-better-family-dogs-conformation-hunting.html


I often remember golden retriever people telling me that Brady was a very calm golden puppy. I used to think to myself, if this is calm, what are the other like.

MacKenzie is just getting to be a lap dog, when she feels like it, now at 3 years old, but her days are spent running, chasing things ALL DAY LONG - the way to describe her is she is always BUSY, unless she is sleeping.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

Just another voice, here. My 7-month old pup shares some of the dogs in that litter's 5-generation pedigree (Bro and Rugby, specifically). She is a sweet little girl, but very high energy. This is just what I was looking for, but it doesn't sound like that's what you are looking for. A couch potato she is not!


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and support.


What id like to specify is that we don't mind a dog that is active outside,
and we don't mind the puppy ( landshark ) stages of our golden's life. 

What we want is a dog that has a good OFF switch and a good ON switch.

I want a dog somewhere in the middle, i'm sure training helps a lot.

We don't want to adopt because we want to be there every step of the way, we want to mold him, take pictures of his firsts etc. I'm sure some of you understand.


I understand its from a working breed, but would it be that hard to train it to rest inside? 

We would be giving attention and training most of the day during the first couple of months and 1-2 hours of walking / fetch after the dog has matured a bit.


Again, thanks a lot


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

sterregold said:


> Dad was two in January, and the litter is not due until June--the breeding may have only just happened. Ambertrail is a Canadian kennel, so he could have had hips/elbows done by OVC before they quit accepting xrays at the end of October--OVC would read at 18months. For mom's eyes, not everyone has got on the send in the form thing yet, particularly the old-school, non-techy types (which Mike would be)--as with everything, the inquirer should be asking to see clearance paperwork if he decides he wants to pursue this breeding.


They are in Canada, I guess my point about *me *not feeling comfortable with it, is that I expect the hips and elbows to be done at 2 years old, and breeding not to take place before the age of 2. (which he was bred last June) This is different I guess in Canada. But my standards are not prejudice across country lines. My dog is Canadian bred, neither of his parents were bred before two. I expect CERF to be up to date for both, and neither is up to date, the father has yet to receive a CERF number, and there is no Cardio clearance for him either. I think even if you forget or whatever, you should remember 6 months after the last litter, especially when we have diseases that are blinding running around in our breed. 

I'm speaking objectively here, not meant as an attack at this particular breeder, but things are not objectively in place enough for me to say to a lay person they should go ahead with a puppy.


----------



## lavernemum (Oct 30, 2011)

You ask a good question, and it is wise to consider these types of things before you have made a commitment to a particular litter.

The challenging part of answering your question about the off switch is your definition of "active outside". I find that the "off switch" can very much be directly proportional to the amount of physical and mental exercise your dog gets daily. Yes, the rare dog does not settle in the house regardless, but I think most are just not getting their needs met when being described as no off switch.

So, with the field dogs in the pedigree you are considering, I would say you need to ask yourself what your expectations are as far as exercise requirements and desire to train your pup for a job to do. Only you know what your lifestyle will allow.

For me personally, I love the idea of a field dog, but don't think I have time right now for that much dog. My mostly conformation line boys keep me busy enough right now....maybe some day!


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

lavernemum said:


> You ask a good question, and it is wise to consider these types of things before you have made a commitment to a particular litter.
> 
> The challenging part of answering your question about the off switch is your definition of "active outside". I find that the "off switch" can very much be directly proportional to the amount of physical and mental exercise your dog gets daily. Yes, the rare dog does not settle in the house regardless, but I think most are just not getting their needs met when being described as no off switch.
> 
> ...



The thing is this is my first time owning any sort of pet,

I think this litter would be alright if i just tell the breeder what i'm looking for and he picks out a low level energy pup for me based on temperament tests.

I'm always honest with every breeder, and i think that they would know more about whats fit for me because they've been in the business 20-30+ years.


What i'm concerned about is mainly about the shipping.

Id like to visit the dam and sire before i pick up the puppies but i don't know if that would be possible.

I've thought about it, and my family and i definitely can't drive 6 hours, we're a family of 6 and 4/6 of us work or have school at different days / time, so itll be hard to find the time and date for all of us to go on a trip or even some of us.

I'm hoping it works out with stormynights but if it doesn't Ambertrails is my best option as i can't find any other breeder that is close to me.

We've already started looking at names

This is extremely exciting and part of the reason why i don't want to rush and skimp on a breeder.


Thank you for the responses, I believe everything happens for a reason and so hopefully it all works out

Regards,
Soontobedad


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> The thing is this is my first time owning any sort of pet,
> 
> I think this litter would be alright if i just tell the breeder what i'm looking for and he picks out a low level energy pup for me based on temperament tests.
> 
> ...


there are many good breeders in the GTA, you should have no trouble finding a puppy to meet your needs, most of us network if we dont have available pups.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

arcane said:


> there are many good breeders in the GTA, you should have no trouble finding a puppy to meet your needs, most of us network if we dont have available pups.



Looked at all of the breeders on this list

Golden Retriever Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs - Golden Retrievers

If you have any recommendations for breeders that are not on that list, id love to hear them.

I'm waiting till may 6th(which is when kismet x russel's litter is being born, coincidently my moms birthday too  ) for kim from stormynights to get back to me

I'm not sure what you mean by when you say breeders network when puppies arent available.

Thank you

Regards,
soontobedad


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can tell you my boy is 1/2 field lines and still at three years old he will only lie down when he is sleeping. Not that every dog from field lines will be like that, but I think you have to be prepared for it to be a possibility in a pedigree like that.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> Looked at all of the breeders on this list
> 
> Golden Retriever Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs - Golden Retrievers
> 
> ...


we send potential puppy clients to other reputable breeders, such as I did with you & Kim ...


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I can tell you my boy is 1/2 field lines and still at three and a half years old he will only lie down when he is sleeping. Not that every dog from field lines will be like that, but I think you have to be prepared for it to be a possibility in a pedigree like that.


when you got your boy, did you ask the breeder to pick a low energy / laid back dog from the litter for you?


The thing i like about Ambertrails is that they have several litters being born, and that they along with every breeder i've emailed are dedicated and love goldens.

so from 3 litters, i think i have a good chance of getting 1 low-medium energy female dog

and if i don't oh well, what i'm trying to say is that i won't be getting a dog unless the breeder says itll be suitable for me.

If the breeder says we only have high level energy pups from all 3 litters, i'll pass this time around and learn to be patient till the perfect pup comes around.


Could someone do me a favor and see if Kismet x Russell from stormynights will have a high energy pup as well? I tried to find their clearances / pedigree with no avail.

Litter Plans, Available Puppies and Adults

@ Arcane, Do you think Kismet x Russell will be a good option for me, based on all of the things i've told you


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My Dakota is field lines and like Loisiana's boy, she is never still. I call her my hyper-active Golden. She is great when we are outside, can run and run, loves to go to the lake to swim, but is never still in the house. She's eighteen months old and still nonstop. I think she will be that way all her life. If someone had taken her as a cuddly pet, she'd be in rescue now. She doesn't have a laid back bone in her body, every puddle is there for her to jump into and roll in, as is the kiddie pool and anywhere she can find water, which means I always have a wet dog coming back into the house. I would read the link given about field vs Show lines. And really decide what it is you are looking for in your Golden as an adult. Do keep us updated!


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Aislinn said:


> My Dakota is field lines and like Loisiana's boy, she is never still. I call her my hyper-active Golden. She is great when we are outside, can run and run, loves to go to the lake to swim, but is never still in the house. She's eighteen months old and still nonstop. I think she will be that way all her life. If someone had taken her as a cuddly pet, she'd be in rescue now. She doesn't have a laid back bone in her body, every puddle is there for her to jump into and roll in, as is the kiddie pool and anywhere she can find water, which means I always have a wet dog coming back into the house. I would read the link given about field vs Show lines. And really decide what it is you are looking for in your Golden as an adult. Do keep us updated!



Yea, i understand what you're saying.

I would never ever think about putting a dog, a fellow family member in a rescue, When one of us disobeys my parents or put up a tantrum, they don't send us away.

A golden is very much like a new born, i know they all make mistakes, and rest assured i won't rush into any of this.

Thank you, and i will keep all of you updated, can't wait to share pictures.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> @ Arcane, Do you think Kismet x Russell will be a good option for me, based on all of the things i've told you


I sure think it would be a better bet than a higher energy field bred litter, personally if I wanted a middle of the road puppy I would be seeking that in the parents...just my opinion though, I do not know the parents of Ambertrails breeding nor most of their dogs for that matter.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As I said earlier, I know the mother. "Laid back" is not a phrase I would use to describe her.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The one field bred golden we ever had, wouldn't sit still to eat. We literally had to follow her around the house, hand feeding her, to keep weight on her. Her dad was a FC, AFC and MH dog and her mom was a SH, WCX. She had a lot of potential, but my problem, with her temperament and conformation, was that she really didn't fit the breed standard. It was too extreme for me. She wasn't very affectionate, and was a busy body, despite the hours of exercise she got. I wouldn't recommend these sort of breeding's for the average family.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It looks like a high energy breeding. From experience, my one golden with high energy and a pedigree to back it up, was not an easy puppy.... I can also tell you that you can't always predict energy level from puppies in a litter. Last summer's litter was only three pups...I just spent this last weekend at a show with the one that was the most laid back.... He is WILD. In fact, the first day, I wanted to kill him.... Conformation dogs are generally easier than field dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 11 week old Push grandson..I thought I knew what I was getting... mellow is NOT in his vocabulary and I already have a trained golden with Field lines and he makes Titan look mellow..You need to have them involved in some kind of work.. obedience, field and not just a few minutes in the evening. My 1st golden we drove up to see him at 4 weeks and meet the mom and the breeder. We as a family visited and spent the night in a motel and drove back home.. the trip was 8 hours one way but worth it!.. and then drove back in 4 more weeks to pick him up.. my new puppy was over 24 hours one way and that we could not do so we had him flown in as our last resort..
if you really want to know what you are getting you need to meet the parent so you know what you will getting and meet the breeder....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

With any Sporting dog...exercise is a MUST! As badly as you'd like a Golden, maybe look into a breed that is more of a lap dog for you? All dogs, like humans are going to need exercise, no matter the size of the dog or the amount needed of exercise.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> With any Sporting dog...exercise is a MUST! As badly as you'd like a Golden, maybe look into a breed that is more of a lap dog for you? All dogs, like humans are going to need exercise, no matter the size of the dog or the amount needed of exercise.


im not looking for a lap dog 

thanks for the input

and as for ambertrail, we've decided not to go with them, thanks to the advice on here.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Soontobedad said:


> I'm hoping it works out with stormynights but if it doesn't Ambertrails is my best option as i can't find any other breeder that is close to me.


There are about a dozen breeders I would recommend all within 1-2 hours of Toronto, and maybe another two dozen that I wouldn't 

If you need any help on the chance Stormynights doesn't have availability, feel free to drop me a line.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Soontobedad,

Envious man you have a lot of people who are breeders helping you out. I'm in Toronto but won't be here for long. Leaving in August to NYC then back to Texas for the holidays and permanently. That is why i'm pup searching so when i get back. I can wait and pick her up. Man I'm green with jealousy.


----------



## Soontobedad (Nov 6, 2011)

Conquerergold said:


> There are about a dozen breeders I would recommend all within 1-2 hours of Toronto, and maybe another two dozen that I wouldn't
> 
> If you need any help on the chance Stormynights doesn't have availability, feel free to drop me a line.
> 
> ...



great news!!! ) i'm so happyyyy

I just sent a deposit to animation acres, for Alex x Russell

And just had another 3 hour chat with my family and we are already thinking about names ( most likely rexi ), about to buy all the supplies tomorrow and sign up for obedience classes the following day.

and they're just 2 hours away, 

I'm hoping they're on your approved list haha 

I'll be sharing pictures as soon as they arrive, this forum has been a tremendous help to my family and i.

Thank you Rob, Arcane, Stormynights, Animation acres and all of the members on this forum!!!


----------

